# Calligraphy dip pens



## BradG (May 30, 2017)

Hello all

I'd like to make some of these, and would appreciate any info anyone can chip in with.

Things I ponder:
is there a brand of nib people prefer for these
are the nibs all the same size so they would fit any holder?
where to buy the italic brass nib holder
how is the nib held in the end of a straight holder.
as I understand it, there's a broad edge and a pointed nib. are there any other variations which should be included in a set?

Here is some work done by Susan Lui which has been kind enough to share some information with me on facebook





I believe these pens were made by a Chris Held


----------



## its_virgil (May 30, 2017)

I can't answer all of your questions but here is a good start.  Go to Wooden Pens: Buy Handmade unique custom rattlesnake wood pens gifts fountain pen exotic wood from Red River Pens and look at #8. Some sources are no longer good but I can steer you on the right direction if you want or need me to.

The library may have more info.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## needastick (May 30, 2017)

*Dip pen*

I've used a couple of these pens but not made any.

I expect, as you are experienced, that you know that there are different styles of nib for different styles of calligraphy. The flat topped nibs produce a line variation according to the direction they are pushed and the more pointed nibs a fine line.

Some nibs are flexible and draw a broader line by increasing the downward pressure. This is necessary to achieve Spencerian and copperplate hands.

As you are less able to push a sharp nip up, the broad strokes have to be downward. Copperplate style has a fixed slant angle and some people find it easier to achieve the broad stroke by holding the nib at an angle rather than having the paper at an angle.

The straight holders are available readily to insert into your own holders, I expect the angled ones are too but I've never bought any.

Google Leonardt nib holder to get you started.

Regards, Tony.


----------



## Curly (May 30, 2017)

The only off the shelf oblique holders I've come across.

https://www.inkmethis.com/collectio...cts/oblique-flange-for-calligraphy-pen-makers


----------



## EBorraga (May 30, 2017)

This is a kit from Speedball that my local art store sells.


----------



## BradG (May 31, 2017)

its_virgil said:


> I can't answer all of your questions but here is a good start.  Go to Wooden Pens: Buy Handmade unique custom rattlesnake wood pens gifts fountain pen exotic wood from Red River Pens and look at #8. Some sources are no longer good but I can steer you on the right direction if you want or need me to.
> 
> The library may have more info.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



Don, thankyou so much for sharing your link, there's a mine of information on there relating to this subject which will be a god send for me. Thanks also for taking the time to write those tutorials for everyone in the first place.



needastick said:


> I've used a couple of these pens but not made any.
> 
> I expect, as you are experienced, that you know that there are different styles of nib for different styles of calligraphy. The flat topped nibs produce a line variation according to the direction they are pushed and the more pointed nibs a fine line.
> 
> ...



Thanks for contributing Tony 



Curly said:


> The only off the shelf oblique holders I've come across.
> 
> https://www.inkmethis.com/collectio...cts/oblique-flange-for-calligraphy-pen-makers



Thanks Pete! that's a great help 



EBorraga said:


> This is a kit from Speedball that my local art store sells.



Yes i've seen these on ebay. certainly a good example as a foundation


----------



## darrin1200 (May 31, 2017)

Morning Brad

I have been making holders for a while now. Just a note, in calligraphy,  the nib is referred to as the pen. There are basicly tree types of pens; pointed pen, broad edge and crow quill. For now, only worry about the first two. Both pointed and broad edge, are used in a straight holder, while normally only pointed pens are used in obliques.  Be aware, that this can easily become another rabbit hole. Since I started making these holders, I have become facinated with how the oblique works and have started to learn Copperplate.

For me, one of the best information sources is Christpher Yoke. He is very open about his work and answering questions. Here is a link to some resources on his site https://www.yokepencompany.com/pages/links
Most of what I have learned is from his videos and tutorials. 

Making an oblique flange isn't overly difficult. He has a couple of excellent videos showing how to make and install them.

This is a hread over on FPN. It is long, but there is a ton of information regarding Obliques.
Show Us Your Oblique Penholders! - Calligraphy Discussions - The Fountain Pen Network

The straight holders get a metal ferrule that will hold most calligraphy pens. Here is a link to get them in the UK. https://www.penmandirect.co.uk/collections/penholders/products/ferrules

I use a 1" piece of 7mm tube in the end of my holders for the ferrule. Not only does it give me a solid hole for a pin chuck, but It adds support when I make segmented pieces, and it is easy to change the ferrule.  They do where out.

As for including a pen, thisprobably isn't necessary unless asked. There are far to many to be able to pick one that is right for everyone. A good pointed pen for a beginner, would be a Nikko G.

I hope this helps give you a good start. If you have any questions, just give a shout.


----------



## zaqdesigns (May 31, 2017)

Yoke Pen Co. has some nice videos about dip pens - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9IHCiYp2wbPVYhdC-MzrWA/videos


----------



## BradG (May 31, 2017)

darrin1200 said:


> Morning Brad
> 
> I have been making holders for a while now. Just a note, in calligraphy,  the nib is referred to as the pen. There are basicly tree types of pens; pointed pen, broad edge and crow quill. For now, only worry about the first two. Both pointed and broad edge, are used in a straight holder, while normally only pointed pens are used in obliques.  Be aware, that this can easily become another rabbit hole. Since I started making these holders, I have become facinated with how the oblique works and have started to learn Copperplate.
> 
> ...




Hi Darrin
Nice to hear from you

would the Nikko G be used in both the Oblique and straight holder? I am making 10 oblique, and 10 straight holders for a show and would like to take 20 pens along so the customer can decide which pen they get free with it. ideally 10 pointed, and 10 broads. 

Would you happen to have a recommendation for a broad pen?  while I appreciate there are many sizes, im hoping one may be used more commonly than others, such as one in the middle.


----------



## darrin1200 (May 31, 2017)

For pointed pen, I would stick to the Nikko. It will fit in both types of holder and will serve any calligrapher well.

When it comes to broad point, The width of the tip is dependant on the height of the letters. I haven't really played with broad point, so I don't know if there would be a "preferred" generic size.


----------



## Noot17 (Jun 2, 2017)

I have made a couple nib holders. I found the tubes and inserts from here: http://www.thegoldennib.com/pen-kits/dip-pens.html
They also have a lot of nibs to choose from. I like the speedball C3 for a medium size flat top style. That website used to have it but they don't seem to now. I am also not sure if they ship to the UK. 
Hope this helps! 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

